# Post obstructive renal failure



## duppong (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for post obstructive renal failure?


----------



## shruthi (May 14, 2012)

It looks like complication of care, so the code that i think about is 998.89.


----------



## duppong (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking but just wanted to make sure I was going the right direction.


----------

